

Germ-killing nanosurface opens up new front in hygiene - adventured
http://www.france24.com/en/20131126-germ-killing-nanosurface-opens-new-front-hygiene

======
FreeKill
Wow, that was really interesting. Such a simple idea in concept, but it took a
while to find the perfect material with the right type of properties to
actually be able to build "things" with. I wonder how long before bacteria
will adapt and evolve to survive on that surface, or would that be impossible
due to limitations in size of the bacteria?

------
LogicX
See also [http://sharklet.com/](http://sharklet.com/)

